

The Banality of "Don't be Evil" - grandalf
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/02/opinion/sunday/the-banality-of-googles-dont-be-evil.html?pagewanted=1&_r=1

======
mooism2
Already on the front page with lots of comments:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5805460>

